# Should I buy a KegKing Grain Mill Motor?



## mtb (10/5/17)

I'm about to press the Big Red Angry-SWMBO button and buy a Keg King mill motor for my MaltMuncher; http://kegking.com.au/high-torque-motor-for-maltmuncher-kit.html
It's a big spend to replace my current solution (an Ozito drill that does a decent job) so can anyone offer any advice to sway me in either direction (ie toward buying, or away from buying)? The biggest reason for buying a motor is to eliminate the need to mill with a drill which, when I'm milling ~12kg grain, gets ordinary pretty quick.


----------



## tj2204 (10/5/17)

Drill trigger + cable tie instead?


----------



## malt junkie (10/5/17)

2 solutions 

1.Bolt down the drill and do as above.

2.Spend big dollars and ask for forgiveness (best done from another continent to swmbo's current location)


----------



## hairydog (10/5/17)

Hey mtb,

Cant comment on the keg king mill motor but the motion dynamics for my mashmaster mini mill is a beauty, the pain in the arse was,just having to buy a power supply and junction

box,i am lucky enough to get most of the stuff from work and do it myself,the keg king unit looks like no fuss set up.


----------



## Stouter (10/5/17)

mtb said:


> I'm about to press the Big Red Angry-SWMBO button and buy a Keg King mill motor for my MaltMuncher.


I just pressed that same button the other day when I purchased a Millmaster mill.
Still awaiting the kick in the arse. Good luck.


----------



## PaleRider (10/5/17)

I run the keg king motor with my Mashmaster Mill.... works a treat...


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

tj2204 said:


> Drill trigger + cable tie instead?


Reckon I might go this option before committing to the motor



hairydog said:


> Hey mtb,
> 
> Cant comment on the keg king mill motor but the motion dynamics for my mashmaster mini mill is a beauty, the pain in the arse was,just having to buy a power supply and junction
> 
> box,i am lucky enough to get most of the stuff from work and do it myself,the keg king unit looks like no fuss set up.



Yeah I was checking that motion dynamics motor this morning.. I decided recently that I want to avoid self-assembly as milling is one thing I want to do once and do right. If their motor came with the necessary kit for the same price as KegKing's motor I reckon I'd go for it in a heartbeat.



tj2204 said:


> Drill trigger + cable tie instead?


I reckon this is the way I'll go, at least in the short term. Can't argue with simplicity


----------



## Crakkers (10/5/17)

Is this the Ozito drill you use?




If so, it comes with its own mounting hardware.


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

Crakkers said:


> Is this the Ozito drill you use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish.. nah it's one of these

ed: is yours this one? Great idea, using the handle to secure it.


----------



## Crakkers (10/5/17)

mtb said:


> ed: is yours this one?


Yep, that's the one. Low speed/high torque, so it does the job well.


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

For $109, compared to the cost of a dedicated motor for ~$260, that's got my vote. And funnily enough, it also functions as a drill.

So you just unscrewed that side handle and re-attached it on "top" - with you mounting board in between?


----------



## earle (10/5/17)

Crakkers said:


> Yep, that's the one. Low speed/high torque, so it does the job well.


I have the same one. About 10 tumes the torque of most drills so awesome for driving mills. As well as the side handle has another that goes on the back so lots of screw holes that could be used for mounting.


----------



## Crakkers (10/5/17)

mtb said:


> So you just unscrewed that side handle and re-attached it on "top" - with you mounting board in between?


Pretty much. The drill has threads to mount the handle on both sides as well as the top, plus one on the back for the D handle.
There is a raised square on the drill surrounding the top thread, so I just chiselled out a corresponding square notch in timber to suit.
I also had to raise the mill with a thin piece of MDF (as seen in the first photo), so that the drill chuck and mill roller spindle were at the same height. Wasn't too much rooting around.

Edit: ....and yeah, it's dead easy to remove the drill if you need to use it for less useful purposes.


----------



## Maheel (10/5/17)

Crakkers said:


> I also had to raise the mill with a thin piece of MDF (as seen in the first photo), so that the drill chuck and mill roller spindle were at the same height. Wasn't too much rooting around.
> 
> Edit: ....and yeah, it's dead easy to remove the drill if you need to use it for less useful purposes.


have same setup same drill, had to shim the mill same way
now also use a spider coupling but went ages without and just used the chuck

Drill can also punch holes through kegs, bricks, walls massive lumps of timber and stir cement / paint / render / grout if needed like a boss .... it would happily break your wrist i reckon...

I killed one and replaced under warranty but flogged the shiz out of the 1st one on a reno drilling massive holes....

I think they have a 3 yr warranty...


----------



## Crakkers (10/5/17)

Maheel said:


> Drill can also punch holes through kegs, bricks, walls massive lumps of timber and stir cement / paint / render / grout if needed like a boss .... it would happily break your wrist i reckon...


Yep, I've got no doubt about that, but I reckon mine's in for a fairly sedentary life in its role in the home brewing world.....unless I break one of my other drills!
That 3 year warranty makes them a no-brainer really, doesn't it?


----------



## mtb (10/5/17)

It absolutely does



Crakkers said:


> That 3 year warranty makes them a no-brainer really, doesn't it?


Absolutely. I'm buying one this weekend


----------



## mtb (11/5/17)

..and by this weekend, I mean today. Just brought it home. It's missing the chuck though - just has a screw thread for the paint mixer - Crakkers or Maheel, would you mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------



## Crakkers (11/5/17)

mtb said:


> ..and by this weekend, I mean today. Just brought it home. It's missing the chuck though - just has a screw thread for the paint mixer - Crakkers or Maheel, would you mind pointing me in the right direction?


Yeah, you bought the wrong one!
I nearly did the same thing when I bought mine. I thought I'd get the one with the free paint stirrer included, until I asked the bloke at the big green shed about the difference between the two.
One is just the drill (the one you want) and the other is the same drill, but setup just to be used as a paint stirrer - so no chuck.
Take it back and swap it over......sometime before the weekend, like today!

Edit: This is what you bought...
https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-1050w-multi-purpose-mixing-drill_p6290204

This is what you should've bought...
https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-1050w-spade-handle-drill_p6290522


----------



## mtb (11/5/17)

Ah f*ck. Leaving now.. haha thanks


----------



## bradsbrew (11/5/17)

Same drill as mine. Works a treat.


----------



## Maheel (11/5/17)

love bunnies for their no drama returns / swaps / replace policy

They can be average in some ways but they get that bit right

i'll take a pic of my setup later i would like to remodel it into something pretty but it happily sorts the grain as is


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/5/17)

https://www.motiondynamics.com.au/home-brewer-special-worm-drive-motor-dc-speed-controller.html


----------



## labels (11/5/17)

I'm just about to mount a 1.1kW motor on my mill which I bought at auction. It already has a reduction drive on it - notched (timing belt) real heavy duty shit, from 1440rpm to 865rpm and I'm going to use a 5mm x 15mm timing belt and timing gears to cut that in half again. Motor is fully reconned, straight out of the box for fifty bucks and it will cost around twenty five bucks for the belt and timing gear for the mill. 1.1kW is awsome non-stoppable power especially geared down to around 400rpm


----------



## Moad (11/5/17)

I have the KK motor, love it. Have had no issues in almost 2 years


----------



## peteru (12/5/17)

400rpm seems way too fast, at least for a typical two knurled roller mill. I'd hesitate to run one of those mills any faster than about 100rpm for fear of shredding the husks.

Are you using a fluted roller mill and will it cope with the higher speed better?


----------



## klangers (12/5/17)

labels said:


> I'm just about to mount a 1.1kW motor on my mill which I bought at auction. It already has a reduction drive on it - notched (timing belt) real heavy duty shit, from 1440rpm to 865rpm and I'm going to use a 5mm x 15mm timing belt and timing gears to cut that in half again. Motor is fully reconned, straight out of the box for fifty bucks and it will cost around twenty five bucks for the belt and timing gear for the mill. 1.1kW is awsome non-stoppable power especially geared down to around 400rpm


I hope you don't get any stones in your malt... I'd rather stall a motor than shred a mill.


----------

